# social media Insensitivity



## nai87 (Aug 2, 2017)

This is more of a rant than anything else so sorry in advance. I am getting married next year and hence am part of a group for brides on social media. I didn't have any issues with it until I saw a post that said 'Is anyone else praying that they don't get pregnant before their wedding? With a laughing emoji?? And there were all of these replies agreeing and saying they hope for the same thing. I can't believe that these people think this is an appropriate thing to be putting out there, I would give anything to be pregnant . If I was lucky enough to be pregnant on my wedding day then I would be the happiest and more blessed person in the whole world. Anyhow. Rant over now. Just insensitive   .


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

oh gosh that must have been so hard to read.  I remember seeing some similar ones in the lead up to my wedding and thinking if only!  I went through and IVF cycle just before our wedding and it was a bfn so I would have given anything to have been pregnant on my wedding day too.  Hugs xx


----------

